

Google Chrome Gets a Bold New Icon - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2011/googles-chrome-gets-a-new-logo/

======
panacea
I suppose they had to launch the brand new browser with a 3D Spherical icon
when joining the market along with IE, Firefox and Safari, but now they're
comfortable enough with awareness of the browser that they want to 'innovate'.

